# Amplificador Valvular MK4000 30W (2 * EL34)



## AmpliValvular (Dic 14, 2022)

Buenas tardes compañeros;

Aquí os dejo este plano del amplificador MK4000 que encontré navegando. Alguien lo ha escuchado, fabricado, oído hablar de él, etc. 

Un saludo.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 14, 2022)

Hola caro Don AmpliVavular , ese diseño NO me gusta mucho por enpleyar una tarjeta de circuito inpreso para armar valvulas , esa conbinación NO es buena como ya bien mirado en experiencias pasadas nada ezictosas especialmente en equipos de TV .
Otra cosa que tanbien NO me guta es lo mectodo enpleyado en como polarizar la grilla de control de las valvulas  EL34 , aun prefero una fuente aparte de polarización negativa ao inves de una autopolarización por Catodo.
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## AmpliValvular (Dic 14, 2022)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola caro Don AmpliVavular , ese diseño NO me gusta mucho por enpleyar una tarjeta de circuito inpreso para armar valvulas , esa conbinación NO es buena como ya bien mirado en experiencias pasadas nada ezictosas especialmente en equipos de TV .
> Otra cosa que tanbien NO me guta es lo mectodo enpleyado en como polarizar la grilla de control de las valvulas  EL34 , aun prefero una fuente aparte de polarización negativa ao inves de una autopolarización por Catodo.
> !Saludos desde Brasil!


Obrigado Daniel! 
Podrías sugerirme algún otro esquema?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 14, 2022)

!Aca mismo por ese Foro hay esquemas de ejelentes amplificadores enpleyando las Valvulas EL34 en PP ultra linear , basta buscar !
!Suerte!


----------



## Rorschach (Dic 15, 2022)

AmpliValvular dijo:


> Buenas tardes compañeros;
> 
> Aquí os dejo este plano del amplificador MK4000 que encontré navegando. Alguien lo ha escuchado, fabricado, oído hablar de él, etc.
> 
> Un saludo.


No lo conozco, el circuito es bastante común, ultralineal.
Está presentado como kit para armar, en el pdf están casi todos los datos, menos los concernientes al transformador de salida ultralineal, donde no especifica para el primario, la resistencia (impedancia) de placa a placa, y tampoco el porcentaje % de derivación para la conexión Ultralineal.
Entonces armarlo fuera de ese kit, esto un todo lio, dado que faltan datos primordiales para la compra, o construcción del transformador de salida ultralineal.

Buscando, puedes ver en el foro varios amplificadores a válvulas para armar.

Uno con 2 EL34, y con todas las especificaciones, podria ser este :  Dynaco ST70

Saludos


----------



## AmpliValvular (Dic 15, 2022)

Rorschach dijo:


> No lo conozco, el circuito es bastante común, ultralineal.
> Está presentado como kit para armar, en el pdf están casi todos los datos, menos los concernientes al transformador de salida ultralineal, donde no especifica para el primario, la resistencia (impedancia) de placa a placa, y tampoco el porcentaje % de derivación para la conexión Ultralineal.
> Entonces armarlo fuera de ese kit, esto un todo lio, dado que faltan datos primordiales para la compra, o construcción del transformador de salida ultralineal.
> 
> ...


Gracias Rorschach! 
Lo tendré en cuenta. La verdad que el proyecto es a muy largo plazo. No tengo nada de conocimiento de válvulas, pero me pondré a ello. Miraré el Dynaco ST70 para familiarizarme.
Con relación a los transformadores, los toroidales mejores que los demás?


----------



## Rorschach (Dic 15, 2022)

AmpliValvular dijo:


> Gracias Rorschach!
> Lo tendré en cuenta. La verdad que el proyecto es a muy largo plazo. No tengo nada de conocimiento de válvulas, pero me pondré a ello. Miraré el Dynaco ST70 para familiarizarme.
> Con relación a los transformadores, los toroidales mejores que los demás?


Loa transformadores toroidales para fuentes de poder, son más eficaces por tener perdidas por dispersión mínimas, y también con ello causar menores interferencias.
En cuanto a los transformadores toroidales para salida de audio, son raros, pero hay, por lo que he leído no los recomiendan, en los SE, se deben hacer cortes en el núcleo para que no saturen por DC, entonces se pierde la naturaleza propia del toroide, y en los push-pull se torna difícil hacer los semi-primarios simétricos, y tanto los SE, como los push-pull tienen elevada capacitancia paralelo por la naturaleza propia de los bobinados hechos en un toroide, lo cual  implica un recorte en las frecuencias altas.
Se pueden ver transformadores toroidales para salida de audio : Aquí

*Toroidal SE Single Ended *


*Toroidal Push-Pull*
​


----------



## AmpliValvular (Dic 17, 2022)

Alguien  me podría sugerir documentación para aprender sobre el mundo de las válvulas de audio (libros,artículos, etc) su funcionamiento, labor, partes. Empezar de cero. Es decir, para comprender exactamente todo sobre ellas.


----------



## malesi (Dic 17, 2022)

AmpliValvular dijo:


> Alguien  me podría sugerir documentación para aprender sobre el mundo de las válvulas de audio (libros,artículos, etc) su funcionamiento, labor, partes. Empezar de cero. Es decir, para comprender exactamente todo sobre ellas.


----------



## Rorschach (Dic 17, 2022)

AmpliValvular dijo:


> Alguien  me podría sugerir documentación para aprender sobre el mundo de las válvulas de audio (libros,artículos, etc) su funcionamiento, labor, partes. Empezar de cero. Es decir, para comprender exactamente todo sobre ellas.


Sugiero que primero empieces leyendo las primeras 80 páginas del manual de válvulas de recepción RCA RC-20 del año 1960, edición en castellano, ahí explica en forma simple, y completa, el funcionamiento, y aplicaciones de las válvulas.
Es un buen comienzo !!!
Puedes bajarlo en : *www.tubebooks.org*
Luego ve al apartado: *tube data.*
Y ahí, busca, y bájate: *1960 RCA RC-20 Válvulas de Recepción (en español)*

​Saludos


----------

